# French's Mustard



## RJ_Digs_Deep (Feb 26, 2005)

I dug this Jar out of an old town dump (1900-1960) that I found and beilieve to be the only one ever to dig in. (very small town).

 14 Oz. NET
 FRENCH's
 MEDFORD
 BRAND
 PREPARED
 MUSTARD

 It was crystal clear when I first dug it in June 2004 ... the sun is bringing out the purple.

 Any Info appreciated ... RJ


----------



## Maine Digger (Feb 26, 2005)

Around here in southern Maine if you're in a early 1900s dump you can't but help unearthing French's.  I've personally have never seen one like yours; it must preceed the french's name in the flag logo they patented around the turn of the century.   Is that a zinc lid? I'm guessing pre-1900?


----------



## madman (Mar 2, 2005)

wow thats a nice frenches ,all the ones i find are newer, and there are a million ,that jar is awsome man   mike


----------



## jarsnstuff (Mar 3, 2005)

I don't have my Redbook with me, but I know this jar is listed  - with unmarked glass insert and metal screw band.  Seems to me Redbook prices it in the $4-$6 range, which I always thought was underrated.   This one appears to be a bit sca as well, always a bonus! -Tammy


----------



## woody (Mar 3, 2005)

$8-10 in the Red Book.


----------

